# POL and Life Aquatic



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Nice work this weekend so far..You guys really racked up some points..

It must be nice to actually have team mates that help score points..:beer:

That's OK ladies..While you at work, so will I be..F---ing up fish..opcorn:

and I am going hunting for those Fat Albies..got a bead for where they have been hangin


Nice job...:fishing:


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Thanks Rob... We had a great time hitting the blues and it didn't matter what you threw...they were biting everything including a few fingers. Maybe later this season we can get some of our teams together down South for a face to face showdown.  POL1's score was a one man effort this morning...every time I saw Matt he was cranking in another blue. Fat Alberts are a blast on a trout rod and adding a yak in the mix would make it even more of a challenge...Good luck.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Man, I tell ya..

I gots no problems rolling up there at any time for prescheduled day trips..as long as guides don't interfere.

I miss fishing the bay.

We should try to work out some dates and make a trip in each direction.:beer:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Pretty Work Fellas coming to the end of my work week*

so I will contribute a few points here shortly... LOL .. JAM :fishing:


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Sounds like a plan. I miss fishing the OBX and plan to get down there more this summer with the kids. JAM the weather is finally coming around so we will try stay neck and neck with you on the points. Send more fish North:fishing:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Goin Speck , Flounder and Red Huntin after work today*

Wind is still hammering here on the SOBX.. But by the time I get off it should be manageable.. Gonna hit the pamlico.. Need some water time been a while since I caught somethin.. Weather and Work have been in the way.. Lookin foward to tue and wed.. Days off and on the water all day.. You guys are kickin but.. It might be us keepin up with you... We need a little help from our KDH boy and our va. man.... Come on fellas lets go fishin... JAM


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Sounds like a winner to me guys, getting together and fishing against one another. WIth the next few months ahead of us it should make for some very interesting times.:beer:


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Looks like the wind cooperated... way to close the points gap Militia.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanx Specks,

Even Blind squirells find acorns from time to time..


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Rob back out on the shoals 17 more blues...*

pretty work man, I can see this is gonna be back and forth all year.. Good Fun... Now when are some of you boys gonna sign up for our tourney.... The way you guys are fishing could be a new Yak for someone... JAM 

http://outerbankskayakfishing.com/Tournament.html


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

*Wish I could...*

Originally I was supposed to be fishing the IFA Tour in Surf City NC the same weekend (May 22 and 23) but had to bail with kids school schedules and Little League. Looks like it will be fun though... I'm down for next year as I'd rather be in the Southern OBX than Surf City any day. Plus it's a lot closer to to run down and pre-fish a few days in advance. 
Nice catches Rob... I couldn't keep them on the hook today.


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking to get back out on the water myself tommorrrow there Specks. Is there anywhere you can launch a yak from over at Buckroe?


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I'm not sure about surf launches there but you can launch at the end of State Park Drive where the old Grandview Pier used to be just North of Salt Ponds. Good luck Dave...the weekend weather looks like a wash.


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

I was checking out Kayakvb and there appears to be a place to launch there, but will have to check on that. Planning on heading out this morning.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*WTG Rob Militia Fleet One*

Nice first one to reach 1000 point in the NE division... Blues closed for the month... Nice false albie today big drum yesterday... Pretty work .. Coming to the end of my work week so I shall kick in some points.. Lets keep the heat on boil.... JAM


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

JAM said:


> Nice first one to reach 1000 point in the NE division... Blues closed for the month... Nice false albie today big drum yesterday... Pretty work .. Coming to the end of my work week so I shall kick in some points.. Lets keep the heat on boil.... JAM



Almost... FishDV8 put Life Aquatic in the 1000s before I had even gotten off the water yesterday. Check submissions... My striper was the last submission from the team before Rob got his fish posted. Either way great catches... and the race to 5K is on!


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

After reading in haste... Congrats to Rob on breaking the 1K mark in angler points!


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

I'd be willing to bet that Rob will win the Kayak Wars event by himself. Heck the guy thats leading with the most points for his team is only like 500 or so points ahead of him.


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

Surfishn' Dave said:


> I'd be willing to bet that Rob will win the Kayak Wars event by himself.


I appreciate the vote of confidence..but easy..or you'll Jinx my mojo..

Anyways.. I am suffering from absolute terrible pains in my right shoulder..so here is your window of oppurtunity..cause I am taking a week off.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Off tues and wed I'll pick up some slack.. Maybe my Speckled Friends will show up after this blow.. And my Flat Fish Friends.. Gonna hit it hard on my days off.. Should get something .. I want to here some noise from out other team mates.. Come on boys .. lets go fishing.. JAM


----------

